# Alte 3Dfx-Werbespots



## Falk (20. Dezember 2007)

Gerade bin ich mal wieder darüber gestolpert, das wollte ich den jüngeren hier natürlich nicht vorenthalten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72T8qQr7GE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmaYH1F6kho


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Dezember 2007)

Muha, Kult! Das war noch Werbung, die man sich merkte.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

viel geiler ist die alte Commodore Reklame oder aber Werbung für Windows (2.0 oder so)


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. Dezember 2007)

Yo ! Der ist mir auch noch im Gedächtnis 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn?  ach wir könnten so vielen Menschen helfen, ach lasst uns lieber zocken...


----------



## riedochs (20. Dezember 2007)

3DFX 4 Ever !!!


----------



## mFuSE (20. Dezember 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?  ach wir könnten so vielen Menschen helfen, ach lasst uns lieber zocken...





Hey ,,, an die Werbespots kann ich mich auch noch erinnern 
Tja ,.... hätten sie den Chip doch nur anderweitig verwendet 


.. War der VSA..irgendwas der auf den 4500, 5500 und 6er Karten drauf war, oder?


----------



## Piy (20. Dezember 2007)

looooooooool soo geilo xD


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> viel geiler ist die alte Commodore Reklame


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_f3uIzEIxo

Sowas? :x 

Das hier ist etwas erträglicher:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okHAmAxztNk


----------



## mFuSE (21. Dezember 2007)

lül


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Dezember 2007)

Ein absoluter klassiker wäre auch das hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrEbML5C70U https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upzKj-1HaKw

Auch ganz nett das Video der 84er Macintosh-Keynote:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KkENSYkMgs

Sorry für die Apple-Hasser unter euch, aber imho ist das Computergeschichte, die jeder kennen sollte, denn hätte Microsoft damals nicht den IBM-kompatiblen DOS PCs mittels Windows zu einer GUI verholfen, hätte Apple sich vermutlich durchgesetzt. Und wer weiß, was wir dann heute zu Hause stehen hätten. 
In den 80ern war im Valley schwer was los, Firmen wie MS, Intel und Apple fingen damals gerade erst an, Geschichte zu schreiben.


----------



## mFuSE (21. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In den 80ern war im Valley schwer was los, Firmen wie MS, Intel und Apple fingen damals gerade erst an, Geschichte zu schreiben.





Jau, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort .. und bissle Können und Glück gehörten auch noch dazu ^^


----------

